
Show HN: Bounce is the "physical cloud” for your daily items - cody3222
http://www.getbounce.co
======
aherforth
How do I get stuff to and from my "Everywhere locker". And when and how can I
retrieve it again?

~~~
cody3222
Initially we are using UberRush or Postmates API to use their drivers while we
scale up the service.

They'll pick it up from you, store it in one of our "flash storage"
facilities, and you request it back when you want.

Can be returned back anywhere (geography limitations initially).

~~~
aherforth
Hmm. That does sound neat. When and where do you launch initially?

~~~
cody3222
Launching in NYC initially due to density. Sign up on the waitlist as future
city launches will be based on where demand is. Freebies for our first
waitlist users!

------
fiatjaf
This ought to be expensive. But if it is expensive no one is gonna use it.

~~~
cody3222
In the long run, this will be cheaper than the cost of 2 Uber Pools (<$15 per
Bounce). In the short term, we can keep prices between $15-30 within a "zone."

We have a plan to drive the cost down even further with a different model that
we'll roll out eventually as well...

